# ODNR Names New Chief of Coastal Management Office



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) announces that Scudder D. Mackey, Ph.D., will begin duties as the new chief of the Office of Coastal Management in August.More...

More...


----------

